# ntp-client wlan no servers can be used [solved]

## dasPaul

Hi

I've trouble getting ntp time on my raspberry pi with wlan stick.

I added ntp-client to default runlevel but it does not get the time from

the server.

/var/log/messages:

```

...

Aug 11 12:51:20 astro ntpdate[1625]: no servers can be used, exiting

Aug 11 12:51:20 astro /etc/init.d/ntp-client[1607]: ERROR: ntp-client failed to start

...

```

/var/log/rc.log

```
rc boot logging started at Thu Jan  1 01:00:14 1970

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Setting the local clock based on last shutdown time ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda1: sauber, 228370/1954064 Dateien, 1981905/7814144 Bloecke

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * The binfmt-misc module needs to be configured in /etc/conf.d/modules or built in.

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to astro  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [de] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

[ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Fri Aug 11 12:51:14 2017

rc default logging started at Fri Aug 11 12:51:14 2017

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   192.168.1.50 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.1.1 ...

RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

 * Bringing up interface ra0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ra0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ra0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.ra0 has started, but is inactive

 * WARNING: netmount will start when net.ra0 has started

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

 * Failed to set clock

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: ntp-client failed to start

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

[ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Fri Aug 11 12:51:20 2017

```

/etc/conf.d/ntp-client.conf

```
NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-s -b -u -t 10 \

        0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org \

        2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org"

# If you use hostnames above, then you should depend on dns

# being up & running before we try to run.  Otherwise, you

# can disable this.

rc_use="dns"
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0="192.168.1.50"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

config_ra0="192.168.1.51 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_ra0="default via 192.168.1.1"

#config_ra0="dhcp"

modules_ra0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dwext -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

any ideas?Last edited by dasPaul on Sat Aug 12, 2017 5:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dasPaul

after login I can do ntpdate manually or restart the service i get proper ntp time. I also added "-t 10" to the NTPCLIENT_OPTS

to have a 10 seconds timeout but that seems to have no effect.

----------

## tberger2

try

/etc/rc.conf

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"

rc_depend_strict="NO"

```

----------

## dasPaul

no luck, ntp-client obviously keeps trying to connect to the server before ra0 is connected:

```

Aug 11 17:31:41 astro ntpdate[1808]: name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3)

Aug 11 17:31:41 astro /etc/init.d/ntp-client[1790]: ERROR: ntp-client failed to start

Aug 11 17:31:42 astro rpc.statd[1863]: Version 1.3.3 starting

Aug 11 17:31:42 astro rpc.statd[1863]: Flags: TI-RPC 

Aug 11 17:31:42 astro rpc.statd[1863]: Running as root.  chown /var/lib/nfs to choose different user

Aug 11 17:31:42 astro sshd[1889]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Aug 11 17:31:42 astro sshd[1889]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Aug 11 17:31:43 astro kernel: ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 26(26) BSS returned, data->length = 4224

Aug 11 17:31:43 astro kernel: ==>rt_ioctl_siwfreq::SIOCSIWFREQ(Channel=9)

Aug 11 17:31:43 astro kernel: PeerBeaconAtJoinAction(): HT-CtrlChannel=9, CentralChannel=>9

Aug 11 17:31:43 astro kernel: PeerBeaconAtJoinAction(): Set CentralChannel=9

Aug 11 17:31:43 astro kernel: AdjustChannelRelatedValue(): Input BW=0, rf_channel=9, vht_bw=0, Channel=9, vht_cent_ch=0!

Aug 11 17:31:44 astro wpa_cli[1929]: interface ra0 CONNECTED

```

```
rc boot logging started at Thu Jan  1 01:00:16 1970

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Setting the local clock based on last shutdown time ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda1: sauber, 232140/1954064 Dateien, 2014403/7814144 Bloecke

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * The binfmt-misc module needs to be configured in /etc/conf.d/modules or built in.

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to astro  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [de] ...

[ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Fri Aug 11 17:31:35 2017

rc default logging started at Fri Aug 11 17:31:35 2017

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   192.168.1.50 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.1.1 ...

RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

 * Bringing up interface ra0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ra0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ra0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.ra0 has started, but is inactive

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

Exiting, name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3) * Failed to set clock

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: ntp-client failed to start

 * Starting rpcbind ...

[ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Fri Aug 11 17:31:43 2017

```

```

rc-update 

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             net.eth0 |      default                           

              net.ra0 |      default                           

             netmount |      default                           

           ntp-client |      default                           

     opentmpfiles-dev |                                 sysinit

   opentmpfiles-setup | boot                                   

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            rpc.statd |      default                           

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                           

                 swap | boot                                   

              swclock | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                           

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot

```

----------

## Ant P.

Use a proper ntp daemon like chrony instead, ntp-client is only useful for permanently connected wired networks.

----------

## tberger2

I use net-misc/htpdate with this configuration successfully.

----------

## dasPaul

I replaced ntp-client with chrony. I get ntp time now.

Thanks!

----------

